Ask HN: What are some good introductory texts on “energy return on investment”? - akeck
======
PaulHoule
[https://www.amazon.com/Environmental-Accounting-Emergy-
Decis...](https://www.amazon.com/Environmental-Accounting-Emergy-Decision-
Making/dp/0471114421)

